# Holiday music channel



## Dawgsfan (11 mo ago)

Anyone know when and on which channel the holiday music channel will launch (on satellite, not streaming)? I can’t remember the details from last year.
Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps Search feature would help you here


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Dawgsfan said:


> Anyone know when and on which channel the holiday music channel will launch (on satellite, not streaming)? I can’t remember the details from last year.
> Thanks.


Sign up for their email.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

A few Holiday channels started rolling out around November 1st last year. Other channels came in early December and others were just up for a couple days.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

AccuRadio has a bunch of Christmas channels on now, supposedly free.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

billsharpe said:


> AccuRadio has a bunch of Christmas channels on now, supposedly free.


AccuRadio isn't something you can typically pick up with your car radio like SiriusXM is.

There are literally dozens of holiday stations available in many languages on the Internet and most are 24/7/365.25.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

We're still in spooky mode - 8 Can't-Miss Halloween Specials: Trick or Treat Yourself to Scary Music and Comedy


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I always get an email from SiriusXM about a week out from Holiday start. Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Country Christmas is now available on Channel 55.
Holiday Traditions is now available on Channel 71.
Holly is now available on Channel 104.
Hallmark Channel Radio is now available on Channel 105.

There might be more, but these are what I saw with a quick glance of the guide.


----------

